# Domplayer - Where to download ?



## Manoj (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi friends,

I want Domplayer to play some video files.

I "google" for the same but i could not get proper sites........

so I request everbody to plzzzz let me know abt d same.

Bye
Thxxxx in advance.
Manoj


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 16, 2007)

is this wt u r asking?? *www.a1vbcode.com/app-4130.asp

what special in this program??


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2007)

r u lukin for domplayer or *GOMPLAYER*

DIGIT/IC-CHIP had provided it once

it does not need exteranl codecs to play files, just like VLC

*but* it claims to support Winamp DSP plugins


----------



## domplayscam (Oct 18, 2007)

SCAM! This is a scam folks. You should really know better than this. Any video/audio file you download (from anywhere) WILL & SHOULD play on a free player such as VLC.


*torrentfreak.com/domplayer-rips-off-axxo-bittorrent-fans-071017/


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^


----------

